# My amp exploded...kinda



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

What would make this wire burn? I was unscrewing my amp positive terminal first (I usually don't do that) and a car sped by and shook my car. I looked back at the car and when I looked back at my amp it was smoking, a lot. I cracked it open and this is what I found. Is this as easy of a fix as I'm thinking?








Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like you may have only smoked a ground wire (Did this to a friends old Blaupunkt). Likely when you touched the case with the screw driver - this was the path of least resistance. Strip the wire and solder it back in place - you have a 50/50 chance of it working so you might as well try


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

I meant to add when I stripped the wire, most of was gone. I just kept stripping empty casing. The remaining wire is too short to resolder. I'll probably just use a random piece of 20 gauge to solder back into the amp.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Get to it and let us know if you brought it back from the dead


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

Most like you had touched amp’s chassis by positive wire and blew out this thin jumper.
Amp will work even without this wire but this wire has to be soldered back, this wire improves shielding properties of chassis. Be accurate with soldering, you don’t want to remove the board and all transistors from heat sinks. In worst case scenario you can solder this wire to any point marked as GND. But ,just in case, do check by multimeter that there is 0 Ohm conductivity between old and new GND points.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks to me like the solder connection failed when the short happened. 

Honestly the shielding on the wire looks decent....

The problem is that you said there was a lot of smoke. I would say this wire didnt generate much smoke and there is a good chance something else is burnt you dont see. 

GOod luck


~JH


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

When you re-solder it, make sure you don't hit the circuit board with too much heat.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You can solder it right there where the ground terminal is soldered or directly to the gnd terminal


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Resolder end back to original GND point on the board. DO NOT attempt this with while connected to car battery / distribution block- Obviously! Likely the easy fix. BOL to you.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

next time unhook power to the battery before messing with any amp, heh?? good luck..


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

hehe, lesson learned.
It's fixed


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to see the problem was rectified rather quickly without the extensive help of a tech to pay off.


----------

